

Man finds extreme healing eating parasitic worms - gojomo
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/HEALTH/12/09/worms.health/index.html

======
bhoung
<http://www.radiolab.org/2009/sep/07/> pretty sure a similar story was on
radiolab too.

------
DifE-Q
I believe interleukin is also made as a byproduct of the baking process in
bread...where the crust has 8x higher concentration of interleukin than the
other part of the bread. It is thought that bread crust can be a buffer in
helping to reduce the chances of colon cancer.

I don't know though if interleukin-22 is the same as the interleukin made in
the baking process.

------
gojomo
Reminds of this classic Kuro5hin account of seeking hookworm infection as an
asthma treatment:

<http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2006/4/30/91945/8971>

